# Preventing ring around the collar



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I know that the topic of "ring around the collar" has been discussed over and over again on this forum.

However, while reading through the threads I don't remember reading anything regarding PREVENTING this annoying problem.

One simple/quick solution that I've found very effective is to simply place a little powder on my neck prior to putting on my shirt in the morning. This apparently helps decrease the amount of oils that are absorbed into the inside of the shirt collar and has worked extremely well for me.

If you have had this problem, you may want to give this simple treatment a try, it may work for you.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had this problem too, and here's a simple and cheap solution. Just go to your local sporting goods store and get some white athletic tape. Walgreens might have it. Just cut a piece and place on the collar band. When you're done for the day, just take the tape off and throw it away. Any left over adhesive from the tape comes of in the wash and your shirt is unharmed. I've done this on cuffs too. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent (Jul 21, 2009)

I've always found that my starched shirts resist staining around the neck.
If you don't mind starch, you could consider asking your cleaner for a bit of extra on the collar.


----------



## MF177 (Jun 10, 2009)

i believe that what causes r-a-t-c is dirt from the air gets in our collars or on your neck and then perspiration and contact grind it in.

When i wore dress shirts every day, i found that really scrubbing one's neck clean in the morning with a wash cloth really reduced the r-a-t-c incidence.

not a 100% elimination but a dramatic improvement. but, it's very easy to overscrub and thereby irritate your neck.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Two wraps of clear packing tape around your neck will protect the shirts absolutely (and no nasty powder to mess up you jacket).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, Doc, might give it a try, though Stainstick and I have a friendship that goes back 30+ years.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

You could always try a neck brace, like Capt. von Rauffenstein (Erich von Stroheim) in _"La Grande Illusion"_ (1937)


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

I like to wash my shirts. If a ring develops over time, some gentle brushing with soap flakes and water before laundering does the job.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

From Vancouver said:


> I like to wash my shirts. If a ring develops over time, some gentle brushing with soap flakes and water before laundering does the job.


My feeling exactly; if it gets dirty, clean it.

The other solutions all seem like clear plastic seat covers over the leather seats in your Bentley.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Proper washing will take care of most dirty collar issues .....*

Sometimes I don't put any soap or other products on the collar. I just let the shirts soak in the washing machine overnight with color fast bleach (non chlorine) added to the wash water. I would not put tape on a shirt, powder on my neck, and the thought of starching a beautiful shirt brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Starch in a shirt will help as will the other excellent suggestions.

Here is the info from *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*, Stain Removal Chapter (now instantly down-loadable!!)

*SHIRT COLLAR*

Use hair shampoo to pre-treat stains from body oil ("ring around the collar").

The "dirt" on your shirt collar after a long day isn't really dirt! It's not that you don't have a clean neck! On your collar is a collection of melanin pigment from shed skin cells, since the shirt collar is the area that has rubbed off the most skin cells.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

As I've stated, there have been many threads regarding methods of cleaning RATC, but I thought I'd mention a very simple method of attempting to prevent it from happening in the first place!

I personally think that placing tape on the collar, etc., is a little too much work, whereas a little powder on my neck is rather simple. I'm not talking about an excessive amount of powder. None gets on my jacket or other areas of my clothing. Many people use powder on a daily basis on other body parts, and this takes about 5 seconds and has been extremely effective.

The person that appreciates it the most is my wife, since in our home she takes care of the laundry and has had the fun of removing the RATC in the past. The powder has definitely received her thumbs up.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Scrub the neck.....spray-n-wash the shirt.


----------



## MF177 (Jun 10, 2009)

Andy said:


> Starch in a shirt will help as will the other excellent suggestions.
> The "dirt" on your shirt collar after a long day isn't really dirt! It's not that you don't have a clean neck! On your collar is a collection of melanin pigment from shed skin cells, since the shirt collar is the area that has rubbed off the most skin cells.


Andy,
I halfway disagree. Although obviously you shed skin cells, if you live in an area with significant gunk in the air (like NY or worse, a european city) and walk around, that gunk, primarily particulates/soot from diesel engines, gets on your skin. it makes you dirty. it also gets in your nose. if i walk around a lot in midtown on a weekday, there's always particulates in my tissues. Your neck has creases, and it is exposed to the air. These particualtes are very fine and a tie doesnt keep them out. Yes part of R-at-c is skin cells, and especially oils, but theres a fair amount of soot.

When i followed the technique i described before, the ring was more faint.


----------

